# Tractor/Inverted blower available for rent



## snoworks1 (Jul 11, 2009)

M110 Kubota tractor with 92" inverted blower. New tractor and blower with 100 hours on machine.






$10,000 a week(min.)

Price includes, delivery, operator(60 hours), fuel and lodging.

Call Chuck at 847-847-1058.


----------

